# Trolling motor as attract Whites?



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

I was white bass fishing at Livingston last Wednesday. I noticed several boats with trolling motors on rear of boats raised high just slapping the water on low. Anyone know if this really attracts schooling fish?


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

Sometimes when they have lock jaw you gotta try something new. I could easily see this sound imitating feeding fish and help create the frenzy. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

rpcoop said:


> I was white bass fishing at Livingston last Wednesday. I noticed several boats with trolling motors on rear of boats raised high just slapping the water on low. Anyone know if this really attracts schooling fish?


Evidently it is a thing--as is "thumping" Whoodathunkit?











Some folks manually thump also I hear. Using a mallet or maybe just their feet.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Guides have been doing it for years, apparently they think it helps.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I was fishing beside a active Lake Livingston Guide( name will remain anonymous). He was not guiding, and was casually fishing with a friend. I was fishing with a fellow 2 Cooler. As he invited us in, " no, come on in closer". We were parallel to his boat, less than 10 foot away. We were both on anchor lock. After about 30 minutes, he said "Ok guys we're out of here. He eft, we caught 1(one) fish!. Needless to say, I have a splasher prop, on my stern auxiliary troll motor!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

It works, have done it, mostly with winter time dead sticking. Dallas area lakes have a large population of guides and fishermen using them year round. Guides are pretty tight lipped about it. I use, and sell the props, so I guess I'm a believer-Mike


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

They will work on active fish, The down side to them is you can be jigging actively feeding fish and someone turn one on nearby the fish will disperse. They aren't a miracle machine but will help at times.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen it work on Conroe and Livingston. But I'm not that mad at them and I don't need limits by 9AM either.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

My front mounted trolling motor sounds like that on windy days lol


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Amen ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay, so here's the $64,000 question...

Does it work with Reds and Trout in the bay? Has anyone even tried it?

I'm often amazed at the insularity of fishing in different places. I loved using downriggers trolling for trout in Wyoming. And I often outfished my buddies 5-1 when I used my downriggers and they trolled with leaded or regular lines.

I can't imagine stripers, hybrids and whites can't be caught trolling on downriggers. But I almost never see them used in Texas. 

Why is that?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I saw some guys doing this last weekend, it works. all 5 were bringing in fish. They then looked at me and ask if I was catching any fish, My reply was one fish. They all laughed. 
My next reply, in a lower voice was A-holes!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

impulse said:


> Okay, so here's the $64,000 question...
> 
> Does it work with Reds and Trout in the bay? Has anyone even tried it?
> 
> ...


Trolling is for newbies wankers and googans. Thatâ€™s just my opinion.
It does work and lots of folks troll only a couple use downriggers and I know of one who does very well in his battleship trolling with downriggers.
For most they are way too much trouble to go to for white bass.
Some hybrid and striper trollers use the Mannâ€™s 25 with hooks removed to get big spoons down and do well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Trolling is for newbies wankers and googans. Thatâ€™s just my opinion
> .....


Don't sugar coat it... How do you really feel?

That's how a lot of guys feel about using live bait. Or fishing with anything but a fly rod. Or using electronics. Or hiring a guide. Or... Or...

My opinion... Do what works best, as long as it's fun and legal.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

impulse said:


> Don't sugar coat it... How do you really feel?
> 
> That's how a lot of guys feel about using live bait. Or fishing with anything but a fly rod. Or using electronics. Or hiring a guide. Or... Or...
> 
> My opinion... Do what works best, as long as it's fun and legal.


Yes indeed fishing is about having fun and I was just seeing if anybody is awake here lol!
The Mighty Red-Fin is still in the shop so my fishing is limited and Iâ€™m getting bored.

Trolling is an excellent way for others to enjoy fishing.
;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

'It does work and lots of folks troll only a couple use downriggers and I know of one who does very well in his battleship trolling with downriggers" QUOTE...â€¦â€¦. Wow, I think we've ALL trolled, at one time or another...some people just don't understand or have the time, to learn, anything else. I only use my downrigger, for depths greater than 35' or 40'...mostly river channels, or parallel to riprap on dams. It's so very easy to pinpoint depths. I too, know two others, using downriggers, on a regular basis. Tight Lines, y'all!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I gotta say Iâ€™ve never trolled. Nothing against those that do it just never looked like much fun. I prefer casting to the fish with lite tackle. For me itâ€™s all about feeling the fight.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Wait my popcorn is popping now!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Easy on us Newbies!! LOL I have trolled a lot in my days due to the areas I choose to fish and I've caught a few gazillion. The fish do not stack up as much in these areas and move a lot. Therefore I troll until I find them and then jig if I do. Also I don't need a limit in an hour either. Also Trolling in the heat with the top up is a pretty good gig. The kids love it and I don't have to worry about them slinging trebles around.



shadslinger said:


> Trolling is for newbies wankers and googans. Thatâ€™s just my opinion.
> It does work and lots of folks troll only a couple use downriggers and I know of one who does very well in his battleship trolling with downriggers.
> For most they are way too much trouble to go to for white bass.
> Some hybrid and striper trollers use the Mannâ€™s 25 with hooks removed to get big spoons down and do well.
> ...


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

On the trolling motor splasher prop subject, it can be very rude to use one.
If your out there and no one is around, a splasher can and does work.
Pull up to other boats, it would be terribly rude to turn one on.


I admit it, I have trolled. Something you go to the bar and want to bring home the pretty girl jigging. But, something you got to troll and bring home what you can...â€¦.. 
Besides, in July and Aug its too hot to Jig after 9am. Sometimes you gotta get a breeze going.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Newbies, wankers, and googans. If you admit to trolling find your category lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I'm going with googans if I got to pic one!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Newbie...shoe fits, sometimes you just have to wear it!

I do troll to locate, the my boat attracting buoy goes over the side...

Sometimes I can beat the other boat to my marker buoy!

As spooky as saltwater fish are, I wouldn't think they would hang around very long.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Captan C if your sonar unit has a go to function it sure beats putting out a googan joining beacon.
No boats with a mile, drop one out and presto ! Ten boats 50â€™ away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think y'all been watching too much "Wicked Tuna." They refer to the term "Googan" very often, on that show!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Newbies, wankers, and googans. If you admit to trolling find your category lol!


There's more than one kind of trolling, with the interweb and all...

Which category ya figure yours falls under?

I'd also note that the biggest game fish in the world are generally caught by... trolling.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I troll when one of my customers has a disability or problems with mobility and prefers that to the efforts of jigging or casting. If they are very young and just not ready for casting or jigging yet.
Or if Iâ€™m with someone in their boat and thatâ€™s what they want to do.
Only trolled offshore a couple of times for kingfish and that was fun.
So I guess at times I have been in two of the three categories.
Newbie and googan.
;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It is about time for me to tell this story again. I used to actually fish and even caught my share. It is an understatement to say I didn't like trolling. Out in the middle of Livingston there wasn't a breath of wind or a ripple on the water. I was sweating so much that I thought I better keep a good hold on my fishing rod because it was wet from sweat. I was wondering if heat stroke was a possibility. A boat came near me, trolling, bimini top up, music fairly low, a man with 2 ladies wearing bikinis. The ladies were in good enough physical condition that they had a right to be proud. Moving would have a great cooling effect. It was like the head knocker V-8 juice commercial, I was the idiot, not him. :biggrin:


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I troll when one of my customers has a disability or problems with mobility and prefers that to the efforts of jigging or casting. If they are very young and just not ready for casting or jigging yet.
> Or if Iâ€™m with someone in their boat and thatâ€™s what they want to do.
> Only trolled offshore a couple of times for kingfish and that was fun.
> So I guess at times I have been in two of the three categories.
> Newbie and googan.


Today, it's trolling and downriggers.

I remember when my family moved to Texas in 1978 and I was ridiculed for using a spinning reel to fish for bass. I'm not sure "googans" was a term back then, but I did get called a noob and a wanker (or was it Yankee?) Everyone knew that real fishermen use bait casters for bass...

You guys will come around to appreciate downriggers. It may take a while.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sometimes the attire in the trolling boats is nice ðŸ˜‚


----------

